# Which website to go to get the latest financial news?



## honey85 (4 January 2009)

Happy new year guys. I want to ask which websites do you guys usually go to get the latest financial news (broad and specific)?

Cheers,
honey85


----------



## CanOz (4 January 2009)

honey85 said:


> Happy new year guys. I want to ask which websites do you guys usually go to get the latest financial news (broad and specific)?
> 
> Cheers,
> honey85




For me this is just unbeatable:

www.bloomberg.com

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## Gundini (4 January 2009)

CanOz said:


> For me this is just unbeatable:
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> ...




Have to agree.

Global perspective for sure.

I also like for a longer view Money and Markets.

You Tube is also an eye opener!


----------



## Stormin_Norman (4 January 2009)

bloomberg, forexfactory (www.forexfactory.com) and ranswark (http://www.ransquawk.com/squawk)


----------



## Trevor_S (5 January 2009)

honey85 said:


> I want to ask which websites do you guys usually go to get the latest financial news (broad and specific)?



http://www.bloomberg.com/news/regions/australianewzealand.html
http://www.businessday.com.au/
http://www.businessspectator.com.au/
http://www.aireview.com.au/welcome.php
http://online.wsj.com/public/page/2_0433.html?mod=hpp_us_pageone_more
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/business/
http://au.finance.yahoo.com/
http://www.economist.com/index.html


----------



## honey85 (5 January 2009)

Thank you very much guys. Hope today will be a decent one


----------



## James Austin (11 February 2009)

i stumbled across this free economic calender today.
http://www.dailyfx.com/calendar/?keyword=economic calender&ad=1088&CMP=SFS-70160000000Da9U

u can build the calender relevant to you re country, importance of news etc.

as a bonus, each news item has a drop down box describing the upcoming news release and its typical impact on markets. Nice!


----------



## doctorj (11 February 2009)

+1 for the Financial Times


----------



## SoBadAtTrading (11 February 2009)

ino.com

quite a good financial news source.


----------



## Timmy (8 May 2009)

James Austin said:


> i stumbled across this free economic calender today.
> http://www.dailyfx.com/calendar/?keyword=economic calender&ad=1088&CMP=SFS-70160000000Da9U




Good one James thank-you.

I tend to use this one to keep me aware of what is being released, I find it easy to use and read:

http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php


----------



## jono1887 (8 May 2009)

I just found the google finance site which is still as a beta release, the interface it pretty good.

http://www.google.com/finance

Their charting is one of the best that i've seen and it has this feature where is correlates the release of news with the pricing on the graph which I've found to be such a great feature 

Also +1 for Bloomberg!!


----------



## Trevor_S (10 May 2009)

jono1887 said:


> I just found the google finance site which is still as a beta release, the interface it pretty good.




http://www.google.com/finance

I find yahoo financial better and more customisable, (I used google and yahoo in conjunction for a time to see which I preferred) particularly the portfolio presentation, which is odd as I use google for just about everything else (google calendar, google mail, goggle maps etc)  That said, I haven't been back to google finance for 6 months.

http://finance.yahoo.com/


----------



## timsummit (11 May 2009)

www.bloomberg.com,
google finance, and yahoo finance are the top 3.


----------



## kashtrade (15 January 2020)

I using city falcon site for tracking news. So far it's working for me as they are news aggregator over 2000+ news sources and many personalisations features. This what my premium watchlist looks like  Hope this helps.


----------

